
Billion-dollar offer for .org a 'bad deal' - adrian_mrd
https://www.itnews.com.au/news/billion-dollar-offer-for-org-a-really-bad-deal-534797
======
tracker1
In general, I'm not sure how much I really care at this point. Only because
.org really isn't restricted in any meaningful way vs most TLDs out there.
Though, I'm leery of why any company would want to buy .org in general.

